# Travel Destinations > North America >  Can paid writers turn my experience into a story?

## merryanderson

I am a travel blogger and want to collect all my experiences in a book. Though I am a wonderful photographer, I am a bad writer. I gave it a try, but it was awful when I read the first few paragraphs. I am looking for a book writing company for hire who can help me out with my very first book. I am very excited about it and can have everything outlined. I want word wizards who can turn my experiences into thrilling stories. I'm gonna hire a Book publishing agent from Phantom Writing Company.

----------


## Andaair

thank so much

----------

